# Acton Lake Crappies are hitting



## BobB (Apr 26, 2016)

Was at Acton Monday with 3 dozen minnows and used them all in 45 minutes . Biggest was 13 plus inches most 8 to 10 .


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

so did you crappie fish from the bank or by boat and how many did you catch give us more info .


----------



## BobB (Apr 26, 2016)

Bank we just threw them back in as fast as we caught them 20 more or less from the Sugar Camp pier . That 13 was the biggest I have caught or seen from Acton but no doubt they get bigger there


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Thats kool thanks for the info i go there once or twice a year i never catch much and the fish generally aren't that big .great job for catching a 13 inch crappie.


----------



## J T fish hunter (Apr 25, 2016)

Caught 8 - 10 crappie Friday evening after work bank fishing but all were small. Kinda lost count. Had lots of hits n got minnows stripped a lot. Finally caught a few small saugeyes 5-7 inches long. I am thinking they were my guilty party. Still a fun evening. Sure beats freezing n feeding the woodstove.....


----------



## BobB (Apr 26, 2016)

Went back today and the Crappie were really off . Biologist said the Saugeye were biting on the lake for Boaters thought . Went into play mode and caught 30 or so Bluegill Long ear and Rock Bass for fun but had a willing taker for the bigger ones . No minnows just waxworms


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

giving a old thread a kick.... Looking for recent reports? its been a few weeks since I fished there, Crappie were scattered then and didnt see many grins from the Bass guys


----------



## BobB (Apr 26, 2016)

Went there twice and Slow both times . 2 Old Salts were there fishing 10 hours had 10 to 15 keeper crappies and a 15 " saugeye between them . We get bored after an hour or 2 of slow fishng and just left after catching 6 fish or so . Might be better with a boat but did not here that . Bass are also slow .


----------



## BobB (Apr 26, 2016)

BobB said:


> Went there twice and Slow both times . 2 Old Salts were there fishing 10 hours had 10 to 15 keeper crappies and a 15 " saugeye between them . We get bored after an hour or 2 of slow fishng and just left after catching 6 fish or so . Might be better with a boat but did not here that . Bass are also slow .


10 to 15 Cappie each and a Saugeye between them


----------



## J T fish hunter (Apr 25, 2016)

Went to Acton early Friday morning. Good early bite but mostly short fish. When i first got there couldnt fish with two poles due to how fast they were biting. Went through 3 dozen minnows by mid day. Ended uo with 10 legal fish but nothing to really brag about. Probly caught around 50 fish total. Lots of throwbacks.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

BobB said:


> Went there twice and Slow both times . 2 Old Salts were there fishing 10 hours had 10 to 15 keeper crappies and a 15 " saugeye between them . We get bored after an hour or 2 of slow fishng and just left after catching 6 fish or so . Might be better with a boat but did not here that . Bass are also slow .[/QUOTE





J T fish hunter said:


> Went to Acton early Friday morning. Good early bite but mostly short fish. When i first got there couldnt fish with two poles due to how fast they were biting. Went through 3 dozen minnows by mid day. Ended uo with 10 legal fish but nothing to really brag about. Probly caught around 50 fish total. Lots of throwbacks.


Were You bank or boat fishing? shallow? thanks


----------



## BobB (Apr 26, 2016)

Bank Yes they are Shallow now . Saw a nice 12" one caught .


----------



## J T fish hunter (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes bank fishing two to three feet deep.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I should of went today, the taste of big Bass took me back to Bishoff Res. then my trolling motor batteries expired, ended up anchoring down and catching dink crappies all afternoon, and I actually thought that 8" crappie lived at Acton too, he must get around!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom, funny you mentioned that about the batteries, I'm about to replace 2 of mine tomorrow..expensive but I cant afford them failing on me during a tourney..LOL we need to get to Acton soon..


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Tom, funny you mentioned that about the batteries, I'm about to replace 2 of mine tomorrow..expensive but I cant afford them failing on me during a tourney..LOL we need to get to Acton soon..


Yeah, Ive been nursing them the past month, but the wind the past couple weekends finally killed them. I saw Walmart has the ones I need for $88 and I think they have a good warranty too. Yes Acton soon, I might be able to make a weekday afternoon if its rainy.

For thoughs of You that havent heard the news, Mark has set a new state record for Blue cats in W Virginia as of last weekend, congradulations Mark


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm game late in the week, let me know


----------



## J T fish hunter (Apr 25, 2016)

Salmonid said:


> I'm game late in the week, let me know


----------



## J T fish hunter (Apr 25, 2016)

Hope everyone is having a good holiday. Crappie seem to be scattered but still biting. I probably caught ten to twenty short fish to each keeper i caught. Got enough for a mess and they were quite tasty. Got checked by Mr green jeans. He will be busy this weekend i bet.....


----------



## BobB (Apr 26, 2016)

Talked to a Biologist doing a survey and he talked about them introducing Striped Bass Hybrids there . And doing away with the Crappies size limit as it did not seem to be working in that particular lake . Wonder what some of the other more knowing fisherman think about that ? I did not really know enough to comment .


----------



## J T fish hunter (Apr 25, 2016)

BobB said:


> Talked to a Biologist doing a survey and he talked about them introducing Striped Bass Hybrids there . And doing away with the Crappies size limit as it did not seem to be working in that particular lake . Wonder what some of the other more knowing fisherman think about that ? I did not really know enough to comment .


----------



## J T fish hunter (Apr 25, 2016)

Yea i have been surveyed twice now. I didnt know the guy was a biologist though. I didnt ask. I did ask him why nobody ever sees or catches any musky any more. He said they got some type of disease and died. But he told me same thing about striped bass being considered. That could make gir some pretty exciting fishing in a few years.....


----------

